# للبيع اكبر مكتبه ماجد-سمير-ميكى-تان تان-بات مان-نوادر !!!!



## iii_batman_iii (20 سبتمبر 2012)

نا عضو جديد بمتنداكم الجميل اللى فعلا ينال اعجاب الجميع
انهردا انا بقدملكم اقوى عروض 2012 ومفاجئات رهيبه
انهردا بعرض
ميكى جيب دار الهلال من بدايه السبعينيات الى الثمانينيات والتسعيينيات
جميع اصدارات مجلات تان تان
مجلدات ميكى ستينيات وسبعينيات
اول عدد لمجله ماجد لحد العدد200
كومكس متنوع من سمير وطرزان وكل شئ تجده هنا
بالتفصيل
تحتوى المكتبه على اكثر من 1050 عدد ميكى جيب دا الهلال(يوجد مكرر)
60-مجلد ميكى ما بين الستينيات والسبعينيات والثمانيات
10-مجلدات سمير ستينيات وسبعينيات
اكثر من 660 من اعداد ميكى الكبيره متنوعه
مجموعه تان تان كامله
للحجز-اول 200 عدد من مجله ماجد بحاله ممتازه
استركس اكثر من 23 عدد
لاكى لوك
مجلات فلاش وزوم الشهيره
قريبا سوبر مان والرجل الوطواط
وكل من له طلب خارج المكتبه يبلغنى وانا تحت امره
نبتدى بالصور







































اتمنى ان العرض ينال اعجاب الجميع​
للتواصل
00201159242407
او
[email protected]​


----------

